# A Hamilton 925 From 1900



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a good friend in upper New York State in the US who has been a long-time collector of railroad and other watches, with a particular interest in Ha,iltons. He's also very generous and over the years, has made me presents of various watches for no other reason than that he's a generous man (and I try to respond in spirit). His latest to me is this Hamilton 925 grade - a sidewinder in a swing-out nickel case. The face has been battered a bit and dosed with what looks like Snopake here and there, but I don't mind that - it's a freebie!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

very nice indeed I like the look of that!


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely watch he could pass some my way if he wished ..


----------

